# Bye-bye Jazzy



## stu (Jul 15, 2003)

We lost our little cat Jazz this afternoon.

She was a beautiful grey tabbie, with a little white dot on her tail.
She had been very poorly this past week, and just sat next to the radiator, not interested in food or really anything, it seemed.

I knew something was up, and she had had mouth problems in the past, so I wondered if that was why she was off her food.

We took her to the vets, and the vet knew it was something serious. Her kidneys weren't working properly, and we knew there was nothing we could do, so we decided that it would be best if she was put to sleep.

We lost our first cat in April to the same thing, and it is just the most horrible journey you will ever make, driving to the vets knowing that you're going to say goodbye to a pet that you love dearly.

Poor Jazzy - we had three cats, and of the three, she was a little insecure, and would often muscle her way in to get attention. Because she was always on the thin side, she would often sunbathe (!), and in winter, would often want to come under the covers with us to stay nice and warm.

We only have one cat now, Coco, and she has also taken a turn for the worse this week. She is very unsteady on her feet, and so she has been to the vets a couple of times already. I don't know what I will do if we lose her, too. 

All our girls are 16 years old, so in cat years, they've had a decent life, and have had lots of care and attention. It's just so hard to say goodbye to them, knowing that you won't see them again.

I'm really glad that forums like this exist, and they do help a lot, and I'm sure most people on here know what I'm going through.

Thanks,
Stuart.


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

16 years is definitely a good life for a cat. Take comfort in the fact that you were able to let her go to rest and prevent her from suffering. I am very sorry for your loss. 

(((HUGS)))


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Jazzy obviously had good care, because she had a long life. Of course, we are never prepared to lose our little friends, regardless of their age. I know the decision was very difficult, and my heart goes out to you. May God give you peace.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear this, Stu  All the best to you at this difficult time. RIP Jazz.


----------



## stu (Jul 15, 2003)

Thank you to everyone for your kind words.

The one piece of good news we've had is that Coco (our last cat) appears to be on the mend. She has been limping and hobbling for a few days, but we have some medication to put on her food, and she seems to be walking a little more comfortably today.

We really feared the worst, and thought that we might lose both cats within a few days of each other, which would have been horrible.

But Coco seems quite contented, and is purring away happily as I type. Fingers crossed, she will be on the mend very soon.

Thanks again,
Stuart.


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

that is definitely great news! I hope that she continues to improve and you have some happier days ahead!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Stu, that is such a blessing. I'm so glad she's doing better. You've had enough heartache already.


----------



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

So sorry to hear of your loss. Jazz was 16 and thats alot of good years you had with him. Rest in peace Jazz.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hugs and prayers RIP sweet Jazz


----------

